

WikiLeaks helps move Snowden on - waawal
http://www.smh.com.au/world/wikileaks-helps-move-snowden-on-20130623-2oqv0.html

======
Svip
"Democratic country"? Aeroflot confirmed (in another story) that they have a
ticket for Mr Snowden to Cuba. With his most likely destination being
Venezuela.

I suppose if we stretch the limits of what 'democratic' means, then I guess
Venezuela technically counts as one. I know Venezuelans who has left the
country because of how terrible Hugo Chávez was. And I am not sure it has
gotten much better under the new guy.

Neither Ecuador nor Venezuela are exactly countries with high ratings when it
comes to press freedom. And I doubt either country is protecting these two men
(Assange and Snowden, respectively) for some sort of higher moral purpose, but
more a simple 'stick it to the US' purpose.

I don't blame either Assange and Snowden for making use of the fact that these
countries wants to stick it to the US, but we shouldn't get ahead of ourselves
to suggest that either country is the beacon of civil rights.

~~~
DanBC
Some clicky links.

ECUADOR:

([https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/geos/ec.html))

([http://www.hrw.org/world-report/2013/country-
chapters/ecuado...](http://www.hrw.org/world-report/2013/country-
chapters/ecuador))

([https://www.amnesty.org/en/region/ecuador](https://www.amnesty.org/en/region/ecuador))

VENEZUELA:

([https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/...](https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-
factbook/geos/ve.html))

([http://www.hrw.org/world-report/2013/country-
chapters/venezu...](http://www.hrw.org/world-report/2013/country-
chapters/venezuela))

~~~
TsiCClawOfLight
did you watch "the war on democracy"? You really should.
[http://johnpilger.com/videos/the-war-on-
democracy](http://johnpilger.com/videos/the-war-on-democracy)

